# Having boy but want girl



## liz0012

I feel so guilty! I have a 9 month old baby girl n I so bad wanted another girl! It's strange cuz I don't feel like picking name or shopping cuz I'm in denial it's a boy. I wanted my girl to have a sister n have a sister bond that I didn't have with my sister:( I know I'm lucky to have one of each but I can't rap my head a boy.


----------



## kimbob89

liz0012 said:


> I feel so guilty! I have a 9 month old baby girl n I so bad wanted another girl! It's strange cuz I don't feel like picking name or shopping cuz I'm in denial it's a boy. I wanted my girl to have a sister n have a sister bond that I didn't have with my sister:( I know I'm lucky to have one of each but I can't rap my head a boy.

Don't feel guilty! I completely understand how you feel. I already had a boy and really wanted another boy for that bond and to play together etc. Everyone says oh you should be so happy you're having one of each but I was never bothered and would have loved a boy. It took me a while but I'm used to having a girl now but feel much more nervous. Maybe go shopping or even if you don't feel like it look at names. When he is born youll be so happy and so will I with my little girl.


----------



## Zeri

I have a DD as well (she's 4) and really wanted another girl. I've always related better with girls, than boys, and it's been such a wonderful experience raising her that I wanted to do it all again with another sweet girlie. My DH also wanted another girl, and DD wanted a sister... Was shocked and a bit disappointed in my ultrasound to find out were expecting a boy! It took a while for me to wrap my head around it - DH and DD too. Everybody assumes that we're happy to have one of each...My parents were shocked that we wanted another girl. They said most people want one of each so we should be thankful and grateful etc etc. :wacko:

Anyway, it took a little while but now I've warmed up to the thought of having a boy. I still feel a little wistful, though, when I look at little baby girls and little girl clothes...I hate the thought of not being able to reuse all over DD's nice things...I would've really liked to have another...but this will likely be our last baby so I doubt it. But I'm feeling better now about having a boy. Looking at little boy clothes helped me a bit too, funnily enough. 

I hope you warm up to the idea too. It will probably take time. Just wanted to say that you're not alone!


----------



## Elisheva009

I was also hoping for a girl for similar reasons as liz. I already have a girl but I'm desperate for her to have the sister I never had. I also feel I can relate better to girls.

I'm hoping for more children after this one (and would be even if we were having a girl this time) but I'm already in my mid 30's and didn't get pregnant easily so who knows what will happen.

I feel so guilty because I know I'm lucky to be pregnant at all and I know there are so many people out there who were hoping for a boy.

I'm also thinking... what if I DO get pregnant again after this and it's another boy?! And if it's a girl, the age gap will obviously be bigger than if THIS baby had been a girl. I feel so messed up :-(

We haven't told anyone we know the sex and most people are saying they think I will have another girl. We had a detailed scan at 13 weeks for the nuchal test and weren't thinking we could see the sex then, but the technician asked us if we want to know and said she thought it was a girl so I'm also feeling a bit let down because I had got my hopes up about having another girl.


----------



## Misscalais

I have 3 boys.
They are nothing but amazing.. 
Just because you want your daughter to have a sisterly bond, doesn't mean she would.
I hope she will have an amazing realationship with your son. I have 3 sisters and just one brother and we all fought and what not growing up but now that we are older we all have a special bond in one way or another. I'd hate to not have a brother, he's so sweet and kind.


----------



## hannah berry

i know how you feel because i wanted that for my girl too. i got sick of people saying that i have the kings choice because i have a boy and girl but to be honest i cried after the doctor told me the sex and i didn't start to do the baby's room till now because i just can't handle the thought of a boy. i feel detached and i try to do everything i can to build a bond with my baby boy but my midwife said its normal and i will just have to wait for baby to be here to know how i truly feel. i feel horrible at times and i pretend to be over joyed its a boy when people ask.


----------



## Zeri

I understand how you feel too. I've always related well to girls and was ecstatic when I found out 4 years ago we were indeed having a DD. For this pregnancy, I wanted another girl...my DD is so sweet and I wanted that experience again of having another daughter, plus the sister-sister bond that you talked about. My DH and DD also wanted me to have a girl. But we're having a boy....everybody tells me I should be happy to have one of each...and everybody also assumes that we wanted a boy...when I say we're having a boy they say, "Yes!" "Oh, that's wonderful!", "Praise God!", etc etc.... People automatically assume you want one of each, which ticks me off a bit. It's been a while since I found out and even though I feel a bit better about it, there are days when I still can't wrap my head around the thought of having a boy instead of a girl. I'm hoping this feeling goes away once I have my boy. It'll be interesting to see. I would love another girl still, though. We'll see about that too. This will probably be my last. 

Just wanted you to know you're not alone. How does your OH feel about having a boy?


----------



## Zeri

I just realized I responded to this thread sometime back, lol. I didn't realize it was an old thread.

Liz - have your feelings gotten any better?


----------

